# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  Top 10 small android games about 60 MB

## MUK3SH

Hi, i am new to this commnuity.

Writing here my first article. Please tell me your views,

Here is list of most popular and best Games available on android.

*10.Pau*

Download size: *20.71MB**

9. Rolling Sky*

Download size: 30.81MB 
Offered by: Clean Master Games*
8. Slither.io*

Download size: 19.44MB
Offered by: Lowtech Studios

7. *Mobile Strike*

Download size: 45.18MB
Offered by: Epic War

6. *Candy Crush Saga*

Download size: 66.56MB
Offered by: King
*
5. Dragon City*

Download size: 51.65MB
Offered by: Social Point
*
4. Subway Surfers*

Download size: 56.78MB
Offered by: Kiloo

*3. Temple Run 2*

Download size: 49.31MB
Offered by: Imangi Studios

*2. Clash Of Clans*

Download size: 61.63MB
Offered by: Supercell

*1 Pokemon Go*

Download size: 59.91MB 
Offered by: Niantic, Inc.

Which one is your favorite Android Game? if it is list then you are in which level.

----------


## k1ngtroll

Pokemon Go and Clash of Clans <3

----------


## rausil

i played most of them, recent playing slither.io. so addicting

----------


## drenuljgp

Have played most of these games and out of all these games i found subway surfer to be the most addictive! My android is full of these little games and some other useful apps  :Smile:

----------


## iKase

Played most of these games - My wife loves Candycrush I like slither.io ALOT!

----------


## enjoyer22

Played mostly all of them, loved them. Love videogames in general  :Big Grin:  My number one favorite is gta 5 because this game is not only about gangs, police and races but it has a story that you follow and discover by yourself as you progress troughout the game. It became so widespread that a few days ago I accidently came across this site gta5mobile.club where you can download it on your mobile device! I was surprised and decided to give it a try and now I'm playing it day and night on my phone !

----------


## Hannah852

Slither.io.
Mobile Strike.
Candy Crush Saga.
Dragon City.
Subway Surfers.
Temple Run 2.
Clash Of Clans.
1 Pokemon Go.


mcdvoice

----------


## alucca

All of them aren't as popular as they used to be but I'm still addicted to slither.io, Pokemon elbow retains its style trends,. Besides, Mario, Impostor is also interesting!

mapquest driving directions

----------


## RochGull

Nice games, I loved playing them.

----------


## Freya_Harvey

Low storage games don't get sufficient credit among standard portable gamers as we would see it. There are such countless contributions out there that are engaging and give an answer for an issue many individuals don't ordinarily consider. Perhaps the most concerning issue of purchasing passage level telephones or even base models is the deficiency of extra room that in the long run makes its essence felt. It's much more dreadful if the client has an undaunted love for games. They are as a rule compelled to eliminate some applications to get a decent game introduced on their gadgets. And surprisingly then, at that point, the 'telephone stockpiling is full' notice never figures out how to leave their sight This makes playing top of the line games a practically unimaginable assignment on such handsets.

----------


## MacieEaston

> I do not know why no one in this thread in the list of favorite games, those in which you can earn money, and not just spend your time in vain.
> I prefer the approach where I can get money playing a Minecraft Apk game.
> Try it.


All my childhood games, now I see them again, thank you.

----------


## frej701

Hello, thank you for this list of games, I only played one game before this post, so Pou, I played the rest as I found on this forum, these games are very good, just the ones I like, thank you very much, only one game did not suit me, Rolling sky and the rest is good

----------


## ProofCore

Clash Of Clans is the best

----------


## rapking67

Sky: Children of the Light. One of the most beautiful games I've played on any platform, also proof (at least to me) that the mobile platform has potential if the developers are willing to actually spend effort on a game. I'm not saying there aren't other good games, but the play store is just full of imo low effort games full of ads. The only good games are mostly ports (maybe that's also why I treasure Sky so much).

----------


## saraschmidt

> Pokemon Go and Clash of Clans <3


i played all these games with psp gold

----------


## IorvertNoter

I also played most of them, I remember Temple Run 2 more

----------


## tyrelherzog

With AnyRec Screen Recorder you can record high quality online meetings, calls, webinars, tutorial videos, gameplay and more on your laptop. And as a powerful video conversion tool, this program converts various video and audio files with high quality. You can choose to register a lock window, specific location or customized display screen size. Also, you can mirror your cellphone to laptop and easily record content on your cellphone.

----------


## LukeKelly

Thank you, please let me help you relax with the new catchy dzwonki na telefon that I love.

----------


## laurielracher

Dynamons World Mod APK is an amazing new game for Android that lets you catch and train your own Dynamons! In this all-new adventure, you'll explore a huge world filled with over 100 different kinds of Dynamons to collect. Plus, you can battle other trainers and trade with friends. Whether you're a casual player or a diehard fan, you're sure to love everything that Dynamons World has to offer!

So what are you waiting for? Download Dynamons World Mod APK today and start your very own adventure!

----------


## JackieJohnson

I have played most of it because I am quite fond of gaming and have a burning passion for mod apk. I especially like farm ville 2, it's a rural area and I became a farmer building my own farm. Actually, playing farm ville 2 has helped me relieve stress a lot. It's actually quite famous, when I was surfing the forums people mentioned it. And I came across this techloky site all of a sudden. Where you can download it on your mobile device! I was surprised and decided to give it a try and now I'm playing it day and night on my phone!

----------


## nhacchuong68

Listen and download ear ringtones Ringtones for iPhone Free Download MP3 320Kbps completely free with 10000+ quality songs for mobile phones.

----------


## susananey67892

This article discusses the importance of this blog for business promotion. buy gmail accounts Promoting a blog is just like promoting any other website and can be difficult to do if you are not sure what needs to be done, but with the right tips and tricks, this doesn't have to be. Hopefully, you find this article on this blog helpful and decide to visit the site below to see just what they are talking about. buy google voice accounts

----------

